# Melsec A1SCPU



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2003)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe eine Melsec SPS Geschenkt bekommen.

Nur leider weiß ich nicht welche Software ich zum Programieren dieser Brauche.Wenn jemmand paar Tips Hätt auch allgemein über Melsec wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Markus (11 Oktober 2003)

melsec ist meines wissens ein mitsubishi sps

die software zum programmieren heißt MEDOC ODER MEDOC-WIN


----------



## SherKhan (20 Oktober 2003)

*Melsec*

Hallo HansGünther,
ich arbeite mit Mitsubishi MELSEC QnA.
Die Software heisst GX IEC Developer.
Es gibt sehr viele Infos bei:
http://www.mitsubishi-automation.de/

By

Armin


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2003)

Ich habe mir ne DemoCD von Mitsubishi schicken lassen .Muss ich die Tage mal ausprobieren.

Gibs auch eigentlich Freeware oder Preislich Interessante Software für Hobbybastler.??

Ps die Demo kann man unter http://www.mitsubishi-automation.de/news/news14.html  Bestellen Kostenfrei.


----------

